

Doom as a tool for system administration - d_r
http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/

======
tudorizer
This is such an awesome idea. I wonder why nobody give a real world use to
games like Angry Birds. Given the right methophor there must be a way of
putting an useful angle on mindless entertainment.

